# Stahls� Offers Full-Color CAD-PRINTZ� Glitter Flake� Digital Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers Full-Color CAD-PRINTZ® Glitter Flake™ Digital Transfers*

Now you can offer full-color digital logos and designs with a brilliant sparkle finish and texture. CAD-PRINTZ® Glitter Flake™ is a single layer, one-step heat application with a hot peel. It applies to most fabrics, including cottons, polyesters, and blends. It’s durable and will outlast the life of the garment.

This is a decorating solution for female fan wear, cheer, sport uniforms or other special events. There are no per-color fees, low minimums and unlimited colors with a quick turnaround. Whether you need a design for left chest, full front, or caps, it draws attention in any size and location. 

Decorate apparel, caps, bags and jackets with high-quality, vibrant CAD-PRINTZ Glitter Flake.

To learn more about CAD-PRINTZ Glitter Flake, https://www.stahls.com/full-color-digital-transfer, and view a short demo at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPOPFhhYA5U

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

